# Leopardwood tea boxes



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

I stopped at Woodcraft a week ago and found a leopard wood board that was 3/4" * 4" by 36", and decided to make a couple tea boxes. Here is a photo of them plus a picture of the board that I was working with. For the tops, bottoms and splines I used tiger maple. The knobs were turned from a pieces of quarter-sawn, spalted red oak.

I used my usual finish of Zar oil-base polyurethane and mineral spirits. I have since taking a piece where of resewed the board and experimented with different finishes. I tried the Zar finish, teak-oil from Woodcraft, and a mixture of 1/3 each of Zar, boiled linseed oil and mineral spirits. The one with the boiled linseed oil I think produced the best finish. If I ever make anything else from that wood that will be my finish. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Really nice job.
By chance I was looking at leopardwood just a minute ago.
Was looking through some burls, and figured I would look at a few woods with good figure. over at hearne woods.
If I get leopardwood, will get it at wall lumber, at least 20 bd ft of it. But really want some burls to have in stock..

Anyway, again. Great job. They look great.


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice looking boxes.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

So, Malcolm, you're the one who made off with that board. I was there a couple of weekends ago and saw it. I decided a few days ago to stop by and get it. But you beat me to the punch. 
Those are great looking boxes! When you tested with the boiled linseed oil, did you put only that on the board?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

You always do such nice work, Malcolm. These look great!

David


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Bell Forest has a nice selection. I buy boards from them all the time. Right now they have 10% off by using code fall2019.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Had the code incorrect for getting 10% off at Bell Forest Products. The code is FALL19
Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

kywoodchopper said:


> Had the code incorrect for getting 10% off at Bell Forest Products. The code is FALL19
> Malcolm / Kentucky USA


Thanks, Malcolm. I hadn't heard of Bell Forest and just looked at their site. They have a huge selection, and the prices are pretty good.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

I find bell forest to expensive.

Places for same stuff, but at better prices are the 2 I mentioned.
Here is a link to hearne, that have a huge assortment of burl, as well veneers. BURL LINK 
And lumber list (please look at what type of figure you want, heavy, none, etc..) Link here
And if leopardwood, also called lacewood at Wall, 20 bd ft, 4/4 105.00 and that's shipped price. LINK HERE


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Beautiful work to say the least, especially the corner pieces.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting, Malcolm, they really turned out nice. You did a good job on the finish too., I always like your posts.
Herb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Quality job Malcolm,as usual they look beautiful.

James jj777746


----------

